# Any clue as to what this bird is?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't get a picture of it as its too far up the garden.Its been coming in my garden now for well over a week,and i can't for the life of me think what it is.
Its about the size of blue tit,has a very distentive (sp) black cap,the rest of the bird is what i would say is a minky colour.
Both myself and my friend have looked through loads of pics but still can't find one to match this little fellow.Any thoughts please?*


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a bird called a black cap have you looked at pics of these. The male and females are very different in colour to each other.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Cap










Willow Tit

Does it look like one of these?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> There is a bird called a black cap have you looked at pics of these. The male and females are very different in colour to each other.


*Yes we were looking at those yesterday,but the black cap looks very light compared to this bird.The one that comes in the garden seems only to have the 2 colours,the black "cap" and its body a minky colour.I will try and get hubby to use his camera over the weekend as his will get in closer.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Black Cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*About the right size but wrong colour..But thankyou for your reply.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Marsh Tit?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Marsh Tit?


*If you look at the colour of the marsh tits underneth and imagin its that colour all over apart from the black cap,that would be the best way to describe it.It hasn't got any other colours that i can see. But thankyou for replying,its now getting the better of me.*


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Sylvia atricapilla | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

?

Have a look through flickr or somewhere similar to see a range of any one species. Because of natural variations individuals can differ a bit. My first thought was a black cap. They have had a good year, numbers are higher than usual and more people are reporting them, they used to be rare in the winter.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> Sylvia atricapilla | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ?
> 
> Have a look through flickr or somewhere similar to see a range of any one species. Because of natural variations individuals can differ a bit. My first thought was a black cap. They have had a good year, numbers are higher than usual and more people are reporting them, they used to be rare in the winter.


*Ah now the first one to come up looks more like it.I didn't know they could vary so much in colour.Thankyou,and i will do my best one way or another to get a picture of it.There is only the 1,as far as i'm aware.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

This is a Blackcap...










Unfortunately Cleo 38 your top picture is I would guess a coal tit,not a blackcap...I've noticed on Google they have the wrong picture.They have this picture below as a blackcap...it isn't.It's definitely a member of the tit family.


----------

